# MSI 12th i9-12900HK with Throttlestop questions-issues



## webbmaster (Apr 20, 2022)

Hello everybody and unclewebb!

Is this the best and convenient forum now to talk about Throttlestop after closing other site?

Having PC is MSI ge76 12900HK & have some questions:

First of all - have 2 last betas and the latest one could not Speedshift CPU till 4-4 (need to slow down) for example and previous version of your program could do it in TPL section. Is it ok?

2. Found this  -  
_unclewebb_ 
_1 point·10 hours ago

You have to disable the Windows 11 virtualization settings so ThrottleStop can access the CPU voltage control register. Virtual Machine Platform, Hyper-V, WSL2 and core isolation memory integrity all have to be disabled. After you do that, delete the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and try again. If you see a column of voltages that show 0.3799 then you will need to disable some more Windows 11 features._

In bios enabled Overclock menu but No Throttlestrop, no XTU Intel show enabled to change anything in FIVr section. Last bios E17K4IMS.206 applied.  All above is disabled and wasn't installed in W11 even from the start. 
Double checked = Nothing changed.

MSI closed it here for 12900HK too?!


Thank you!


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 20, 2022)

Post a screenshot of the FIVR window and the TPL window so I can see your settings.

The ThrottleStop Speed Shift settings still work the same for me. I have full control of my 10850K desktop CPU and I can use Speed Shift Max to run at any speed from 800 MHz to 5000 MHz and beyond. Some recent mobile CPUs can ignore the Speed Shift request values that ThrottleStop lets you enter. There is nothing I can do to fix that. If you have a problem, post pictures so I can see it.


----------



## webbmaster (Apr 21, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> Post a screenshot of the FIVR window and the TPL window so I can see your settings.
> 
> The ThrottleStop Speed Shift settings still work the same for me. I have full control of my 10850K desktop CPU and I can use Speed Shift Max to run at any speed from 800 MHz to 5000 MHz and beyond. Some recent mobile CPUs can ignore the Speed Shift request values that ThrottleStop lets you enter. There is nothing I can do to fix that. If you have a problem, post pictures so I can see it.


Thank you!
First 2 screenshots Attached from the beginning settings for your review! Hope it will work on12900HK...
Overclock menu and etc enabled in MSI bios.

and then 3.jpg about this:
PS. Same laptop same CPU - Only in last 964 beta - (Tried one more time) SpeedShift setting from TPL windows doesn't react  (so FID numbers on main ThrottleStop program screen not chaging to 4. 
Could Not make it work -when I put for example 4 as I did in previous beta 963 and it works as you can see on main screen in FID section (need to slow down this CPU that much sometimes)


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 21, 2022)

webbmaster said:


> Only in last 964 beta


I made a change recently to better support some older low power CPUs. It looks like that change is not compatible with your 12th Gen CPU. 

Ii will be a few days but I will do some fine tuning to keep both old and new CPUs happy. I will send you a beta when it is ready for testing. Thanks for reporting this.


----------



## webbmaster (Apr 21, 2022)

unclewebb said:


> I made a change recently to better support some older low power CPUs. It looks like that change is not compatible with your 12th Gen CPU.
> 
> Ii will be a few days but I will do some fine tuning to keep both old and new CPUs happy. I will send you a beta when it is ready for testing. Thanks for reporting this.


My pleasure! Sure, thank you!
And no info visible why it is not working in general FIVR on 12900HK?


----------



## unclewebb (Apr 21, 2022)

webbmaster said:


> And no info visible why it is not working in general FIVR on 12900HK?


Your FIVR screenshot shows that the BIOS has locked out CPU voltage control. 
Setting the lock bit also locks out turbo overclocking and the turbo ratio limits. 

You might only be able to make these adjustments when you are in the BIOS. As soon as Windows boots up, if that one lock bit is set by the BIOS, ThrottleStop has no access to any of the locked features.


----------



## webbmaster (Apr 26, 2022)

Question about PROSHOT for GE76 MSI with 12900HK - I read your comment explanations before about it - but what do you recommend for this quite powerful good  chassis to setup-
98C? 97C? if Intel give TJmax 100C?!

PS. and this CPU could run 46-48x on his all cores but there is not so much since in it?  Better keep as it going but user TDP changes - right?
Thinking about manual in bios to do that and still use even locked TS for TDP changes etc


----------

